# How to manually open the gas cap door flap (if it is frozen closed)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi All:
While I was away in nice warm Africa, my wife was stuck in ice-cold Canada, where temperatures were averaging about -20° or so the week before I came home. When I called my wife and told her I would be home on the weekend, she thought it might be wise to get the Phaeton washed, since she had not bothered to wash it since I left for Europe in November.
Very nice thought on the part of my wife, except, she didn't consider the effect of pouring lots of water all over a car that had chilled to 20° below the freezing point. After running the car through the touchless car wash, she drove it over to the gas pump to fill it up, and lo and behold, the gas flap was frozen shut. The kid that was pumping gas wisely declined to try forcing it open with a screwdriver.
My wife then drove the car home, and called our VW dealer. Mark, the Phaeton technician at our dealership, showed up at our home about an hour later, and he showed my wife how to release the gas cap flap manually, in case my wife ever decided, in the future, to once again turn the Phaeton into a large rolling Popsicle.
Well - my wife was pretty impressed with this level of service (and so was I), so one of the first things she mentioned when I arrived back home was "Guess what, I know how to do something with the car that YOU don't know how to do."
So - with thanks to my wife, and special thanks to Mark at my VW dealer, here's how you open a gas cap flap that is frozen shut:
*1)* Open the trunk, assuming of course that it is not also frozen shut.
*2)* Grab hold of either side of the little storage compartment on the right hand side of the trunk (the thing with the little net on it), and pull it straight out. It is held in place by spring clips.
*3)* If you are wearing any rings, watches, stuff like that, take them off now, because you are going to be sticking your hand into the area where the starter battery and a whole lot of electrical cables are found.
*4)* Look above the starter battery, on the inner fender wall, and you will see a white plastic component. This is the electrical actuator that pulls the cable to open the gas cap door. Stick your hand in there, and push the plunger in. "Pushing the plunger in", in this context, means you push the plunger aft and downwards, because it is installed pointing up at about a 45° angle.
Hopefully, the little door over the gas cap will now open. If it does not open, just push harder on the plunger.
Below are some photos to help explain the process.
Michael
*After you have removed the storage bin on the right side of the trunk, this is what you will see:*








*Here's a close-up of the device that normally opens the gas cap door. The object in the foreground is the negative terminal of the starter battery.*








*This is what the device looks like when it is not actuated (meaning, the gas cap flap is locked closed).*








*This is how you want to squeeze it, to pull the cable and cause the flap to open.*
_NOTE: You *DON'T* have to remove it from the car, I only removed it to permit a better picture of it. I couldn't take the picture of the thing with the plunger compressed when it was still mounted in the car - my hand was in the way._


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: How to manually open the gas cap door flap (PanEuropean)*

thanks michael. I have a photographic memory, but you post so much information, even my memory can't keep up.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: How to manually open the gas cap door flap (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »__NOTE: You *DON'T* have to remove it from the car, I only removed it to permit a better picture of it. I couldn't take the picture of the thing with the plunger compressed when it was still mounted in the car - my hand was in the way._


Michael,
You are truly dedicated to the site's information exchange. Who else tears their car apart just to get a pic! Anyway, thanks to you and your wife for sharing.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: How to manually open the gas cap door flap (PanEuropean)*

Michael, if you ever have to run for 're-election', you have my vote. You really went to a lot of trouble to afford this info, which, truth said, isn't much use in Texas.
But, I have a question. How in the world does a car wash operate in freezing weather?
Jack


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to manually open the gas cap door flap (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_How in the world does a car wash operate in freezing weather?

Hello Jack:
Gee, if they couldn't do that, they would go bankrupt up here. The 'tunnel washes' are pretty much the same as I expect they are in warmer climates, the only difference being that they have a set of 'curtains' on each end of the tunnel - sort of like what you sometimes see on walk-in freezer doors. When the car approaches the entrance, the curtains open, as soon as the car is inside, they close again. This keeps the temperature inside the tunnel just fractionally above freezing.
If it gets really cold, say, -30° or so, then they have to shut down, but we don't get those kind of temperatures in the lower great lakes area (Ontario), where I live - that's kind of a Western Canada thing. For example, the Prairie provinces are famous for brutally cold weather.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to manually open the gas cap door flap (PanEuropean)*

I went to visit my brother in far Northern Canada last week, and the temperature was pretty cold - about -20°C. I made the mistake of washing the car at an indoor coin-op, figuring that if I did a decent job of drying it off, I would not have any problems due to the cold temperatures.
Wrong. When I next tried to open the gas tank filler flap to fill the tank, the flap refused to budge - it was frozen shut. It was cold as heck out, and I didn't relish the idea of digging through all my stuff in the trunk to get access to the latch release mechanism as illustrated above. So, I tried another strategy, and it worked. I used the credit card that I already had out to pay for the fuel as a trim tool, and pried the frozen flap open. That strategy worked.
Below are some photos that show how to do this trick. They also illustrate where the water accumulates and freezes if you wash the car during very cold weather.
Michael
*An emergency trim tool...*








*The cause of the problem*


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: How to manually open the gas cap door flap (PanEuropean)*

Think I'll fill first and wash second. I try to dry the insides of all door openings to prevent freezer lock after a winter car wash but until now neglected the fuel door. I do clean and dry that area when I do a detailed cleaning on fair days at home. Nice heads up for winter driving. Would a little WD-40 on the inside panel of the door (not the door itself) help keep water away and from freezing the door shut?
RB


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to manually open the gas cap door flap (Rowayton)*

Hi Again Ron:
Personally, I would not use WD-40. WD-40 is a very clever invention, it contains two-thirds Stoddard Solvent (a solvent), and one-third oil (a lubricant). (reference: Canadian MSDS disclosure for WD-40 Aerosol) The two components are, obviously, working at cross purposes to each other, but that explains exactly why WD-40 'works every time' - you spay it on something, and if the solvent doesn't dissolve the crud and allow you to work it loose, the solvent then evaporates and the oil remains behind as a lubricant. Kind of like the 'good cop, bad cop' routine. 
Volkswagen makes a silicone lubricant that is specifically intended to be a lubricant - the assumption is made that you will be applying it to a reasonably clean surface, so, there is no solvent in it. The text on the side of the can states "It prevents seals from freezing", which I think suggests it would be ideal for this purpose. You can buy (or order) a can of this from the parts department of any VW dealer.
Michael
*Volkswagen Silicon Lubricant Spray*


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: How to manually open the gas cap door flap (PanEuropean)*

This just happened to me last week, who knew there was a thread on the forum just for this ... my technique involved discrete banging on it


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: How to manually open the gas cap door flap (PanEuropean)*

There is also a product that is a liquid teflon. I'll try & get a photo and more information. I have used this on Jettas to solve issues where the seal is making a creaking noise against the door.


----------



## steely_resolve (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: How to manually open the gas cap door flap (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael
Just thought I'd thank you for your suggestion, having bought from Audi dealer a can of Silcon Lubricant Spray and tested in on my A5 it really helps prevent the window from being stuck at sub-zero temperatures.
I have had this problem ever since I bought the car back in 2008, and also suffered the same issue with my previous car a 1994 Audi Coupe. Seem to be a design flaw by manufacturers making cars, especially coupes and convertables without frames around front windows.
I carefully applied the spray yesterday and tested my window this morning at 8:30am when the temperature outside was -3.5 degrees. Window operated almost instantly, when the temperature last night reached around -6.0 degrees.
Many thanks again, I'll post your tip and a link from this thread to other forums I am a member of.
All the best.
Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## milwis (Apr 27, 2014)

*Button doesn't work.*

Hello.

I have problem like this: 
I cannot open fuel filler gap by pressing button on drivers door. The same problem with trunk button. When I use VCDS is works properly. I checked fuse #14 but it was ok. I cannot remove 5B so I cannot check it.

Can anyone help?

Greetings


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Michael,

My gas door is stuck with no gas in the tank! I tried to depress the electrical actuator to no avail. Must the engine be on to do this?

Regards,

Salah


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Salah,

Michael is currently touring Europe on his motorbike, but perhaps he will have Internet access somewhere and post a comment.

I just went out and tested the fuel filler operation. You don't need the ignition on for the button to open the flap, or to have engine running. However, I did have the car unlocked (and the fob away from the car, so as to test without the keyless entry interfering).

I think you may have to open it manually using the instructions in this thread.

However, you do need a good vehicle power supply. It could be worth charging the left battery overnight if the car is near a power point and not stranded by the road. This will help the controllers reset any issues they may have had from low battery voltage. You should use a a smart charger which is specifically-marked as AGM-capable, because the finish voltage is different from that of flooded car batteries. However, it is probably best not to turn on the ignition while the charger is connected, as the car's load could be 40 amps.

If a good battery does not clear the issue it may take a DTC reset using a diagnostics cable. Or just wait a day or two for the car to reset its lock status itself once the battery is in good condition and charged. I'm not sure if this is a software feature or just a fact of life, but it often works.

It would be unusual for the mechanism itself to break.

Chris


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Many thanks Chris for your valuable input. Will see what can I do and report.

Regards,

Salah


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Chris,

Here's the situation. No gas in the car, gas door doesn't open, and now trunk doesn't open by any mean! To add to the great news, the hood doesn't open as well!

Salah


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Has the car been stored? It sounds like the trunk and hood latch lubrication has dried out in the heat, and the battery is flat.

What are the good points? Can you open the driver's door? Is the car in a safe location with electricity available? Do you have the set of keys that came with the car?

Operational recovery will be less difficult if you can open the trunk/boot. What happens when you insert the key into the black slot in the trunk lid logo, slide it to one side, insert the key and turn it? This normally actions the mechanical lock release so that the lid can be pulled open by hand.

Chris


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

The car was run daily while it sat in a parking lot (no electric outlet in sight) awaiting new dampers to be fitted (arriving in few days). Gas ran out. I opened the trunk two days ago by inserting the key in the emblem but now it doesn't work. Key can go to the right but that's it. Driver door opens a d locks with the key but not the other doors. I have one key only.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Salah,

If the key is capable of rotating in the trunk lid lock, then try turning it while pressing down on the lid. Then it may unlatch. You may then be able to squeeze your fingers under the edge of the lid rim and pull hard to open it. Quite a lot of force is required to get it moving, especially if the rubber seals are stuck together.

Once it is open, I suggest that both batteries are taken off the car and fully re-charged using an AGM-capable charger. For safety, the factory procedure should be followed for battery removal and replacement. See this thread of Jason's: Battery replacement procedure

This should restore some normal functioning for a while. If the gas cap does not open at this point, then try resetting all DTCs using a diagnostics tool. After that, remove the trunk trim and manually release the gas cap.

The garage should be able to do something with the hood release once they can get the car on a lift.

If all that fails, I think you may be in for some destructive access... 

Chris


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Many thanks Chris for your support. I have a date tonight with that untamed beast and we'll see how it goes.

Regards,

Salah


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Trunk and gas door opened, Thank God. Engine started.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations! It's a shame that this is a diversion, and the struts are yet to be sorted out!

Chris


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Struts are next, hopefuly tomorrow.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Salah:

Could you explain what you did to get everything open - the trunk, hood, and gas tank filler cap? Have you had to recharge your batteries? There were so many suggestions that I would like to know exactly what worked in your case. 

Thank you,

cai


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

cai said:


> Salah:
> 
> Could you explain what you did to get everything open - the trunk, hood, and gas tank filler cap? Have you had to recharge your batteries? There were so many suggestions that I would like to know exactly what worked in your case.
> 
> ...


Hello cai

My apologies for the delay in responding. Funny you asked, with regard to the gas tank cap I didn't do a thing. I found out by sheer luck that the previous owner have broke the inner latch that locks the cap! That's why the poor cap was not able to respond to the on board switch! It was open all along because of that. With regard to the hood, still not budging. The trunk opens only by inserting the key to the emblem key slot and the trunk warning signal is always illuminating in the dashboard. 

Latest scan showed it all and I highlighted the issues that I think are the causes of the young lady's problems in red. Here it goes:


```
Sunday,06,July,2014,23:55:18:50109

VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator

VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)

Data version: 20140212





VIN: WVWAG53D348009732   License Plate: 44/5639

Mileage: 109710km-68170mi   Repair Order: 







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))

Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E

          34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

 

VIN: WVWAG53D348009732   Mileage: 109710km/68170miles

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine        Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl

   Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CR    HW: 8E0 907 560 

   Component: 4.2L V8/5V      A   0020  

   Coding: 0026873

   Shop #: WSC 79301 793 79399

   VCID: 78FFE4180810F6DEA37-515E



2 Faults Found:

18104 - Powertrain Data Bus 

            P1696 - 002 - Implausible Message from Steering Column Controller - Intermittent

16955 - Brake Switch (F) 

            P0571 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

Readiness: 0000 1000



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl

   Part No SW: 09L 927 760 B    HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 

   Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8     1004  

   Coding: 0000101

   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

   VCID: 36632A204284C0AE71B-5140



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 614 517 R

   Component: ESP 5.7 allrad  H33 0043  

   Coding: 0008376

   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

   VCID: 3169193CABEAE796249-5122



2 Faults Found:

01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 

            000 - - - Intermittent

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 

            000 - - - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 05: Acc/Start Auth.        Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl

   Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 D    HW: 5WK 485 08

   Component:   [COLOR=#FF0000] Kessy [/COLOR]           6840  

   Revision: 68406418    Serial number: VWZ3Z0C3122182

   Coding: 0147617

   Shop #: WSC 00000 904 00000

   VCID: 285FF4589830A65EF37-515E



   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 

   Component: ELV                 XXXX



[COLOR=#FF0000]6 Faults Found:

00182 - Luggage Compartment Access/Start Authorization Antenna (R137) 

            011 - Open Circuit

00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 

            011 - Open Circuit

00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers 

            009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 

            009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00184 - Control Circuit for Engine Start/Stop Switch 

            007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
[/COLOR]


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass        Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 959 759 B

   Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF    1520  

   Coding: 0000003

   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

   VCID: 35612D2C5F82CBB6781-5140



3 Faults Found:

00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

01973 - Seat Depth Adjustment Sensor (G378) 

            011 - Open Circuit

00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 07: Control Head        Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 035 007 S

   Component:    ZAB COCKPIT      0188  

   Coding: 0500105

   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

   VCID: 2959F15C833A9F56EC9-515E



2 Faults Found:

00384 - Optical Databus 

            004 - No Signal/Communication

00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 907 040 G

   Component: Climatronic D1      1132  

   Coding: 0000002

   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

   VCID: 224BE670FE0C4C0EAD3-5140



3 Faults Found:

00926 - Terminal 30 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 

            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

00445 - Loss of Refrigerant 

            000 - -



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb

   Part No: 3D0 937 049 G

   Component: STG.Bordnetz        5001  

   Coding: 0000003

   Shop #: WSC 00793 793 21323

   VCID: 2E530240BAD4F86E39B-515E



3 Faults Found:

00576 - Terminal 15 

            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00907 - Intervention load Management 

            000 - -



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg        Labels: None

   Part No: 3D0 907 567 E

   Component: AC101 V8  6HP194 10 0334  

   Coding: 0001451

   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

   VCID: 2E530240BAD4F86E39B-515E



4 Faults Found:

01679 - ABS Wheel Speed Signal; Front Left 

            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

01680 - ABS Wheel Speed Signal; Front Right 

            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

01682 - ABS Wheel Speed Signal; Rear Right 

            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

51561 - Unknown Error Code 

            Unknown - 012 -  - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 15:[COLOR=#FF0000] Airbags [/COLOR]       Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 909 601 D

   Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0935  

   Coding: 0012355

   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

   VCID: 2447E068E418423EDFF-515E



2 Faults Found:

[COLOR=#FF0000]00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 

            014 - Defective -[/COLOR] Intermittent

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 953 549 B

   Component: Lenksنulenmodul     3301  

   Coding: 0000022

   Shop #: WSC 79301 793 78728

   VCID: 2C5708488CC88A7E17F-5140



1 Fault Found:

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 920 881 Q

   Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0421  

   Coding: 0007321

   Shop #: WSC 79301 793 90315

   VCID: 3467102854F8D2BE4FF-515E



15 Faults Found:

01319 - Control Module for Distance Control (J428) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl

   Part No: 6N0 909 901 

   Component: Gateway K<>CAN      0101  

   Coding: 0000006

   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

   VCID: F0EF5C38E0602E9EEB7-5140



21 Faults Found:

01319 - Control Module for Distance Control (J428) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00461 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Passenger (J521) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00478 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Rear (J524) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01335 - Drivers Seat/Mirror Position Control Module (J543) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 23: Brake Booster        Labels: 3D0-907-563.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 907 563 B

   Component: BREMSBOOSTER        4010  

   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

   VCID: 275DF764952EA926FAD-515E



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 28: HVAC, Rear        Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 919 158 F

   Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117  

   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

   VCID: 2E530240BAD4F86E39B-5140



1 Fault Found:

00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 29: Left Light        Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 909 157 

   Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l)  X012  

   Coding: 0000001

   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

   VCID: E6C33A60D2A4F02E81B-5198



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 34: Level Control        Labels: 3D0-907-553-V1.clb

   Part No: 3D0 907 553 B

   Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101  

   Coding: 0015500

   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

   VCID: 2643FA609224B02EC1B-5140



4 Faults Found:

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01598 - Drive Battery Voltage 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

01577 - Turn-Off due to Over-Temp 

            001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr        Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 959 760 B

   Component: Sitzmemory D1 F     1520  

   Coding: 0000004

   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

   VCID: 2D51054CB7D28376001-515E



2 Faults Found:

00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 37: Navigation        Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 919 887 D

   Component:    NAVIGATION       0147  

   Coding: 0400000

   Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000

   VCID: 35612D2C5F82CBB6781-515E



1 Fault Found:

00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 38: Roof Electronics        Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 907 135 B

   Component: Dachmodul           0605  

   Coding: 0000050

   Shop #: WSC 79301 793 03898

   VCID: 224BE670FE0C4C0EAD3-515E



2 Faults Found:

00308 - Supply Voltage for Motors for Sunroof/sunroof Shade 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

00926 - Terminal 30 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 39: Right Light        Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 909 158 

   Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r)  X012  

   Coding: 0000001

   Shop #: WSC 79301 793 60436

   VCID: E7DD3764D5AEE926BAD-5198



No fault code found.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 959 933 F

   Component: 0E HSG              0100  

   Coding: 0000040

   Shop #: WSC 79301 793 79399

   VCID: 3365133451F6D586565-4B1A



   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D1 959 701 E

   Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104



   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D1 959 702 E

   Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104



   Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 E

   Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104



   Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 E

   Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104



   Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C

   Component: 3L HDSG             2330



11 Faults Found:

00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

00576 - Terminal 15 

            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 

            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 

            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded

00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223) 

            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

00318 - Supply Voltage for Rear Lid Control Module 

            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 47: Sound System        Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 035 465 A

   Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST      0112  

   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

   VCID: 1F4DEF84CD7E61E682D-515E



1 Fault Found:

00459 - Control Module for Display and Input; Front (J523) 

            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 68: Wiper Electr.        Labels: 3D1-955-119.lbl

   Part No: 3D1 955 119 

   Component: Front Wiper         2005  

   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

   VCID: E6C33A60D2A4F02E81B-5140



1 Fault Found:

00155 - Driver-Passenger Side Control Module Communication 

            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[COLOR=#FF0000]Address 71: Battery Charger [/COLOR]       Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 915 181 B

   Component: Batteriemanagement  2600  

   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

   VCID: 224BE670FE0C4C0EAD3-5140



4 Faults Found:

00086 - Parallel Battery Connection Relay (J581) 

            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

00092 - Starter Battery Temperature Sensor (G331) 

            010 - Open or Short to Plus

00576 - Terminal 15 

            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

00003 -[COLOR=#FF0000] Control Module 

            014 - Defective[/COLOR]



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 76: Park Assist        Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl

   Part No: 3D0 919 283 C

   Component: 01 Einparkhilfe     0807  

   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

   VCID: 2A5B0E50863C944EE53-5140



1 Fault Found:

01626 - Sensor for Parking-Aid; Front Right (G252) 

            009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent



End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```
Any translations or input are highly appreciated.

Regards,

Salah


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Salah:

I can't directly answer your questions about why you had difficulty with the gas cap, etc., but I think I can point you in the right direction. Below are my comments about your diagnostic scan. Some of my comments address issues that you have not raised in this discussion.

*1)* Intermittent Faults - your scan shows a lot of intermittent faults. Intermittent faults can be caused by a technician momentarily disconnecting a cable somewhere, but not clearing the car of fault codes after the work is done. So, I suggest you clear all the fault codes in your car, then scan it a week or two later and see what has appeared. Any intermittent faults that have appeared since the last time anyone worked on the car may be of interest, they could point to a potential problem, most especially if you are experiencing problems with the system that is generating the intermittent faults. But, the only way to separate the wheat from the chaff is to start with a 'clean car', in other words, a car in which you have cleared all the fault codes that may have been generated last time the car was serviced.

*2)* All of the open circuit faults in the Access and Start Controller (controller 05) suggest problems with the MOSFETs in that controller. See this discussion: Access and Start Controller (controller 07) - resolving antenna 'open circuit' faults

*3)* Your front instrument display and control head (controller 07) and your navigation CD reader both need a software update. See this discussion: Navigation System - Updating Navigation Controller software to solve navigation function problems

*4)* Your air conditioning system has a leak in it, as evidenced by the 'loss of refrigerant' message for controller 08.

*5)* Regarding the controller 13 faults (Auto Distance Regulation - wheel speedsensor faults), I suggest you physically inspect the speedsensors on the wheels to see if something is interfering with their operation (sand, loose connection, misalignment, etc.)

*6)* Concerning the seat belt switch on the driver seat (controller 15), as I mentioned in point 1 above, clear all the faults and then see if that one returns. It is possible it was generated during the last service visit and not cleared.

*7)* About controller 71 (Battery Monitoring) - physically inspect the temperature sensor for the right battery (it's attached to the negative battery post) and see if there is a loose connector or loose wire. As for the 'defective controller' message, although it is possible that the controller is defective, I think that message was probably caused by both batteries becoming discharged. You need to talk to your service facility about the importance of keeping a battery maintainer connected to the car when they are working on it. Likewise, if you have a unskilled worker who cleans your car (washes it, vacuums it, etc.), you need to talk to them about keeping a battery maintainer connected when they are detailing the car if any doors will be open for more than about 15 minutes. See this discussion: Purchasing and using a Battery Maintainer for your Phaeton (Includes TB 00-03-11)

Regards,

Michael


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Michael,

Terrific contribution as always. As it's Ramadan and it's really hot, I will leave all the issue till after mid Aug and will report on the findings and results then.

Cant thank you enough,

Regards,

Salah


----------

